

Ask HN: How do you find a cofounder if you want to start a company - kenhty

I'm an university student and I'm very interested in startup. Anyone know where can I find a cofounder? I've already got some idea.
======
brk
I would encourage you to discuss your idea(s) somewhat openly, in the right
audience. IE if you have some club or organization at your school that your
idea would be relevant to (either a CIS type group, or a group in whatever
"market" the idea applies to) go there and get involved and discuss your idea.

Mention to friends, family, professors, etc. that you have this thing in mind
and are interested in meeting people that can help/contribute/advise properly.

A co-founder is best "discovered" instead of "located".

I would also question if you need a co-founder yet, and what function do you
want them to fulfill?

Focus more on developing your idea (both programatically and conceptually)
instead of on starting a company, per se.

------
rogercosseboom
I was actually in the same situation as you- unfortunately I'm out of school
and seperated from the most important source of feedback/support/cofounders:
the people in your program.

Anyone can be a cofounder. Most often its friends, or friends of friends, but
sometimes its an interested professor(MIT has a long history of this) or
random people in your study group that show an aptitude in the field. I would
strongly advise you to approach everyone with your idea, explaining what you
hope to achieve and the possible setbacks/technical hurdles to come. Ask
everyone you know if they know anyone who does something similar. If they come
back at you with a few good ideas, or approach the problem from an angle you
haven't thought of, then you have a candidate. Eventually you'll find someone
as enthusiastic and interested in the area as you, which is perhaps the most
important trait, and its a good indication of the type of person who will
stick it out and help you change the world.

------
tstegart
How to find a cofounder with talent and drive is the hard part. I know a bunch
of people who say "sweet idea" when I mention starting a company, but most of
them are not at the top of their game or ready to take the process seriously.
The people who are already enjoy what they're doing. :(

------
mindaugas
This may help a little:

[http://tom.preston-werner.com/2008/11/03/how-to-meet-your-
ne...](http://tom.preston-werner.com/2008/11/03/how-to-meet-your-next-
cofounder.html)

~~~
releasedatez
Great article. Thanks for sharing

